# ND bobcats



## sethc (Jan 23, 2009)

can anyone post pics of ND cats or any cats.

thanks
sethc


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a couple


----------



## sethc (Jan 23, 2009)

is most of the terrain you trap in the background of the second pic? and is there a limit?


----------

